# Onboard charger



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

mattbo505 said:


> looking for opinions and or advice for an onboard battery charger. I'm needing at least a 2-bank charger that I can mount inside a compartment. I've researched a few but can't really make a decision based off of reviews on websites.
> 
> Thanks


Minn Kota 210. I prefer at least 10 amps charging per bank. If you drain a trolling motor battery 5A may not get you fully recharged for the next morning. Personally, I like the MK precision chargers because they are significantly lighter and smaller than the standard digital chargers...but they come at a higher price than most others.

Are you running special AGM or GEL batteries or just flooded (lead/acid) batteries? If you are running Gel or AGM, make sure you get a charger that is designed to charge those types. The MK PC's will charge any type and multiple types on different banks.


----------



## hurricane bubba (Feb 19, 2016)

mattbo505 said:


> looking for opinions and or advice for an onboard battery charger. I'm needing at least a 2-bank charger that I can mount inside a compartment. I've researched a few but can't really make a decision based off of reviews on websites.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.stealth1charging.com/

The website isn't the greatest but the product and customer service rank up there with the likes of Power Pole and Maverick. I personally spent an hour on the phone while the owner walked me through the proper installation and setup of the 36 volt AC/DC system. The entire system is very "set it and forget it".


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome I appreciate the help this far you brought up a few good points that I was unaware of!

Thanks again


----------



## DCardelli (Nov 10, 2012)

mattbo505 said:


> Awesome I appreciate the help this far you brought up a few good points that I was unaware of!
> 
> Thanks again



I've owned several....Dual Pro, Minnkotta and now a ProMariner G3.

All the aforementioned, are in the same class...stealth are a very good machine from what's been reported

Be sure to look for any charger that charges each bank independently...and, be sure you check the type of battery you are using...some Gel batteries do not works with all chargers...

I have always bought my chargers from WM, yes, you pay more, but you buy the 4year warranty, and on Friday morning when you go to charge your batteries and it's not working, you go to WM and get a new one, no questions asked...also, I keep a small portable charger (i have a MK) in the case I can't get to WM 

Key, charge every time you go on a trip - immediately.

stay away from the off brands BPS XP etc.

dc


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a MK 10 amp per battery. It fully charges in a couple of hours
I don't have much space under the consol and it fits like a glove

You'll need more amps for AMG


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

So I have a little bitty NOCO 1100, and at 1.1 amps I see now why it didn't even bump off 25% on an overnight charge last night. It does have the alternate setting for AGM though, which is what I have. More more more ... MORE AMPS PLEASE!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

ADicus said:


> looking for opinions and or advice for an onboard battery charger. I'm needing at least a 2-bank charger that I can mount inside a compartment. I've researched a few but can't really make a decision based off of reviews on websites.


I went with the Stealth DC Pro set-up and my TM battery is charged whenever I'm running the engine AND while towing. I use a single portable AC charger on an extention cord at the house and when needed while traveling overnight. The Stealth takes care of charging the TM batteries automatically as one 12/24/36 volt battery. None of that multi-bank extra wiring to charge each battery individually.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> I went with the Stealth DC Pro set-up and my TM battery is charged whenever I'm running the engine AND while towing. I use a single portable AC charger on an extention cord at the house and when needed while traveling overnight. The Stealth takes care of charging the TM batteries automatically as one 12/24/36 volt battery. None of that multi-bank extra wiring to charge each battery individually.


Very cool so how does it charge while towing?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

ADicus said:


> Very cool so how does it charge while towing?


I added a third wire from my Marinco TM receptacle as a positive to my battery switch. Stealth made me an umbilical that goes from the 12V plug on the truck bumper to the Marinco TM receptacle. They also made me the cable with the pig that goes in the bumper to the truck battery. All their stuff is industrial grade.

I haven't really used the charging while towing much, but the idea was to get another couple hours of charging time in while towing from Flamingo to Florida City.

The 12V bumper plug can also be used for a PowerWinch.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> I added a third wire from my Marinco TM receptacle as a positive to my battery switch. Stealth made me an umbilical that goes from the 12V plug on the truck bumper to the Marinco TM receptacle. They also made me the cable with the pig that goes in the bumper to the truck battery. All their stuff is industrial grade.
> 
> I haven't really used the charging while towing much, but the idea was to get another couple hours of charging time in while towing from Flamingo to Florida City.
> 
> The 12V bumper plug can also be used for a PowerWinch.


A good setup for those long hauls i guess!
Thanks for the input


----------

